# mamiana-trading japan



## pigme1000000 (Sep 30, 2007)

id like to know if anyone on here no's of this con man ???
ive just read a few things on sume forums about the guy ,after me asking him about a blue rex thats for sale on his site!!!
funny thing is when i asked for pics of the car i got sent these!!
still carnt get over he has sent me pics of my own car!!! just means sume poor sod is gonna get had ,and thing is they will be thinking there getting the car ive already brought


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Haha that's hillarious.
This could turn into a great thread.
Ask him to send you pics of the engine bay or interior.


----------



## pigme1000000 (Sep 30, 2007)

ive got pics of the engine and the inside and its my car!!!
so ive just replyed and said that isnt the same car thats on the website!!
should be funny .will have to just play along


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

it happens a lot.
in portugal i have a supposed car importer, that is selling a car that has been sold by jm-imports.
these ripoffs should be taken care by the authorities.


----------



## pigme1000000 (Sep 30, 2007)

ive brought mine off jugen from jm-imports


----------



## roadie (Feb 6, 2006)

Wow....I continue to be even more amazed he sent me my car after reading these stories.


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

yes, yes, i believe i have seen your car on his site.
your and mine should be arriving side by side i think. mine left japan 20th december or so. it should be here around 10 february i hope. mine it´s the white 33 with black spoiler.

take care mate, maybe we´ll meet.
=)


----------



## pigme1000000 (Sep 30, 2007)

you never no ,i no jugens got a r35 coming over aswell!!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

wonder if it will end up like your old pulsar lol


----------



## pigme1000000 (Sep 30, 2007)

matty32 said:


> wonder if it will end up like your old pulsar lol


thats funny ,and dosent have anything to do with this thread. (newera only has the rights to sell these fortunes) that made me giggle too,
saying that a comment like that doesnt suprise me after the last load of +++shit you wrote


----------



## pigme1000000 (Sep 30, 2007)

other poor sod "ripped"
con victim - Toyota GT Turbo.com Forums


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

pigme1000000 said:


> thats funny ,and dosent have anything to do with this thread. (newera only has the rights to sell these fortunes) that made me giggle too,
> saying that a comment like that doesnt suprise me after the last load of +++shit you wrote


lol yeah ok

the car youve bought was on yahoo auctions ages ago, its an ok rex, 

its a shame you didnt buy an "acutal" veilside RX7 from the F&F3 from us.

newera supplied all the film cars, of which were shipped from japan to usa, then back to Japan again. 

you were making out like this was an acutal movie car, its not


----------



## pigme1000000 (Sep 30, 2007)

im not.making out that atall, i was told it was an extra in the film! and for the price i got it for it was a steal,not like the silly prices you were charging !! 
engine isnt a problem getting that sorted and the inside is easy enuff to get the veilside seats and the rear self and audio pod .....


----------



## Vihis (Jan 1, 2008)

www.mamiana.co.uk - MAMIANAA fraud organization, offering Japanese cars

Interesting read that page.

I would guess that famous cars have a higher than normal price tag on them by default, ne ?

And by dealing with an organization that's reputable, you don't have to worry about being conned either. Just my thoughts on trashing Newera.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

OK, thats fine im not here to justify our prices on FF3 cars. 

our cars were first shipped to the USA, from japan, then back again, then undergone prep work (as they had to have various items in for filming). 

Then the cars have to be shipped out to wherever in the world they have to go, tax, shipping, again prep work, registration etc, it all adds up.

fact is one has gone to Aus, the other will be comming to the UK. 

if your happy with the car then thats great, best of luck to you, believe what you will but im 99.9% certain its not an extra in the ff3, 

only miguel can clarify, and his in S.A. at the moment


----------



## pigme1000000 (Sep 30, 2007)

Vihis said:


> www.mamiana.co.uk - MAMIANAA fraud organization, offering Japanese cars
> 
> quality:clap:


----------



## pigme1000000 (Sep 30, 2007)

carnt believe this guy he is still emailing me .....ive had about 20 emails now off him, rather funny tho.. dont no if that bit on the link is true about "Mr. Hiroshi Muramatsu " not being real, as a guy on one forum claims to have met him !!


----------



## pigme1000000 (Sep 30, 2007)

2 emails off him trying to redeam himself..

Mr. Chris, 



Hi, thank you for your reply.

I know this guy do this way.

Actually we are fighting about this website and 

As far as he didn’t erase this, I will not send his car to him.

I’m contacting him but we could not reach to deal yet.



So that’s your choice and I don’t care you gone because

This is the enough matter for you to stop.



Kind regards



Hiroshi Muramatsu

Mr. Chris, 



Hi, yes its sold to the personnl user and now he is really need to 

Sell this as soon as possible, so he request us to sell this.



Kind regards



Hiroshi Muramatsu


----------



## roadie (Feb 6, 2006)

As I stated in a previous thread, I contacted Yoshi last year to inquire about this gtr which was for sale by and built by H.R.F.








Four weeks later, safe and sound in Canada.....








Now without the "bass boat" paint job !!!!!!
Why give me such outstanding service and screw so many others ??????


----------



## pigme1000000 (Sep 30, 2007)

you tell me mate????? and the others he has ripped off hey?????????? for all i no you could be the guys best buddie?


----------



## svsgt1 (Nov 20, 2006)

Hey, I'm the guy that met YOSHIYUKI FUJIKAWA. I never said I met Hiroshi as I don't think person exists. Anyway I did buy 2 cars from him and he sent them after 6 months. I went and purchased 4 more after that deal and meeting with him thinking it was safe to deal with him. Well it has been one year and no cars. Its not good to loose $68,000 USD so I'm not the happiest of people as you can tell. Anyway, I have my own website going up with his personal info on it like his cell phone number and passport photo. 

Mamiana Trading - Japan

Later,
Adam


----------



## pigme1000000 (Sep 30, 2007)

sorry to her about that mate ,i really feel for you. So the first sale was to get you to think he was ok? then buy more cars ,so he could rip you off even more . Gotta give the guy credit or whoever he is ,he seems to no how to rip people off and get away with it ..... thing is one day he wont be so lucky will he!!


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

i doubt you will see your car he is a big scammer am afraid to say


----------



## pigme1000000 (Sep 30, 2007)

yeh he sure likes sending emails ,as ive got about 40 ish off him now and ive not even brought a car from him!!


----------



## Micky Hanson (Oct 1, 2006)

heard lots of bad horror stories about this guy


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Jesus he is some @@@@


Mick


----------



## roadie (Feb 6, 2006)

pigme1000000 said:


> you tell me mate????? and the others he has ripped off hey?????????? for all i no you could be the guys best buddie?


 Whooaaa....gonna have to take a little offence on this one. The difference between you and I is I have almost 500 posts on this site. I bought a car and recieved it promptly. It was exactly as described and I couldn't be happier. Don't hate me just because I didn't get screwed.


----------



## Supercharged (Sep 28, 2007)

I bought a car from Hiroshi Muramatsu/Mamiana Trading back in October last year... After a lot of different, and very good, stories about why the car hasn't left Japan yet, the correspondance was getting a little bit more agressive.

Now I haven't heard from him for 2 weeks, and I realized that I've been a fool, when I found this website: Mamiana Trading Co. Ltd

So this is also a big warning from a poor chap in Denmark.

Mamiana Trading is a scam. Don't wast time or money to contact Hiroshi Muramatsu. You'll get cheated!

I'll keep you all posted, if something happens...

Tak care,
Claus


----------



## Jamie_stevens (Apr 5, 2005)

I had my eye on a bright red soarer on his site for some while, I then found it on car domain, loads of pics and info about it but not forsale, had american plates on etc.

I had heard he was a scammer so emailed about the soarer, he replied saying it was still forsale etc etc and could arrange anything i wanted. I obviously informed him that the car was owned and loved by a guy in the states, his poor excuse was his paper work was not up to date and his paper work didnt state it was sold!

Having said that i've read a few good reports from driftworkks if i remeber so who knows, maybe he just does some honest deals to sell the not so honest ones?!

Never the less, i would never trust him. 

Shame really, as there are some nice cars on his site;

Japanese used car exporter/ modified used car sale from Japan


----------



## andywhyte (Oct 14, 2008)

*andy whyte*

hi mate this guy has got 43000 usd of mine .

Do u have a mobile number for fujikawa or a residential address?

Im getting interpol on this asap .

Did u get your money off him in the end ?

my e mail is [email protected] 

andy whyte 



svsgt1 said:


> Hey, I'm the guy that met YOSHIYUKI FUJIKAWA. I never said I met Hiroshi as I don't think person exists. Anyway I did buy 2 cars from him and he sent them after 6 months. I went and purchased 4 more after that deal and meeting with him thinking it was safe to deal with him. Well it has been one year and no cars. Its not good to loose $68,000 USD so I'm not the happiest of people as you can tell. Anyway, I have my own website going up with his personal info on it like his cell phone number and passport photo.
> 
> Mamiana Trading - Japan
> 
> ...


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

no offence but why the hell did you send 43,000 dollars to someone youve never met without doing some research first?!?!?
just typing his name, or mamiana trading into google would have told you he was a con artist!

mook!


----------



## jmotors (Sep 22, 2008)

andywhyte said:


> hi mate this guy has got 43000 usd of mine .
> 
> Do u have a mobile number for fujikawa or a residential address?
> 
> ...


Man why on earth do you guys send money to a dirty small garage in the anals of japan . . . . 
Japanese garages are no angels and it's not because some cars are sold in japan in briliant condition for bargain prices, that you should send money streight to anybody with promising pics!! Did you talk to them on the phone at least??

I wouldn't even dare visite that garage, probably yakuzas or some dirty oncle with a kendo!

There are enough good traders on the resgister here, service availble for everyone.


----------



## xst (Jan 21, 2008)

Unfortunately, I have same problem since 2007, it seems to be, I've lost 7000USD, he has fake address, name, number etc.. so the whole company is fraud co.
I've had some discussion with other peolpe, who are in the same trouble like me, but there wasnt change...


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

some people do amaze me.
if you have anymore money you want to throw into the wind send it to me, ill even send you a model of a car for it!
My paypal add for all your money:
[email protected]


----------



## andywhyte (Oct 14, 2008)

*mr andywhyte*

this Yoshiyuki guy has refunded me the 43000 usd , it was 1000 usd short , but the weirdest thing ive seen in a long time , not sure if it was Jesus or interpol who made him send my money back ,,, andy whyte zimbabwe . africa .
and yes i was bloody stupid to send this kind of money to a company in japan i hadnt checked out i admit !


----------



## andywhyte (Oct 14, 2008)

this Yoshiyuki guy has refunded me the 43000 usd , it was 1000 usd short , but the weirdest thing ive seen in a long time , not sure if it was Jesus or interpol who made him send my money back ,,, andy whyte zimbabwe . africa .
and yes i was bloody stupid to send this kind of money to a company in japan i hadnt checked out i admit !






jmotors said:


> Man why on earth do you guys send money to a dirty small garage in the anals of japan . . . .
> Japanese garages are no angels and it's not because some cars are sold in japan in briliant condition for bargain prices, that you should send money streight to anybody with promising pics!! Did you talk to them on the phone at least??
> 
> I wouldn't even dare visite that garage, probably yakuzas or some dirty oncle with a kendo!
> ...


----------



## andywhyte (Oct 14, 2008)

this Yoshiyuki guy has refunded me the 43000 usd , it was 1000 usd short , but the weirdest thing ive seen in a long time , not sure if it was Jesus or interpol who made him send my money back ,,, andy whyte zimbabwe . africa .
and yes i was bloody stupid to send this kind of money to a company in japan i hadnt checked out i admit !


----------



## andywhyte (Oct 14, 2008)

this Yoshiyuki guy has refunded me the 43000 usd , it was 1000 usd short , but the weirdest thing ive seen in a long time , not sure if it was Jesus or interpol who made him send my money back ,,, andy whyte zimbabwe . africa .
and yes i was bloody stupid to send this kind of money to a company in japan i hadnt checked out i admit !




jmotors said:


> Man why on earth do you guys send money to a dirty small garage in the anals of japan . . . .
> Japanese garages are no angels and it's not because some cars are sold in japan in briliant condition for bargain prices, that you should send money streight to anybody with promising pics!! Did you talk to them on the phone at least??
> 
> I wouldn't even dare visite that garage, probably yakuzas or some dirty oncle with a kendo!
> ...


----------



## andywhyte (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi guys, 
Sorry to hear , yes he is a fraud. Goes by the names Hiroshi Muramatsu, Yoshiyuki Fujikawa (his real name), And some other name that is a japanese cartoon car racer, plus more no doubt. He had been busy setting up other websites since mamiana got exposed, these here are all him so do not buy from him. BEWARE OF GARAGE CRIFF>>> THIS IS ALSO HIM. How do I know this? I too was stupid enough to buy a car from him without any research. When I did google him after being dicked around it was the worst feeling I have ever had in my life... however, my car did turn up. Fk knows why he sent it. I was lucky I guess. The Bill of Lading stated, Sender: "Mr Hiroshi Muramatsu, GARAGE CRIFF". He responds to all emails I have sent addressing him as Yoshiyuki, really stupid guy. I even emailed another on of his companies, GARAGE BIG POWER and recieved and email straight back from him denying that he is them. Weird... considering I sent it to the Garage Big Power address and recieved one back instantly from his mamiana address. Check these out and BE AWARE OF THEM. SCAMS>>>

SCAM WEBSITES SCAM WEBSITES 

D1, street legal, modified cars export from Japan :: Japanese-D1cars-export.jp
Japanese used car exporter/ modified used car sale from Japan
LIGHT-HEAVILY MODIFIED CARS, all the FULL MODIFIED or HEAVILY MODIFIED CARS EXPORT
JAPANESE USED CARS EXPORT / USED VEHICLES EXPORT FROM JAPAN

FRAUD FRAUD FRAUD GARAGE CRIFF SCAM GARAGE BIG POWER SCAM MAMIANA TRADING SCAM JAPANESE_D1CARS-EXPORT SCAM JAPANESE-USEDCARS-EXPORT SCAM MODIFIEDCARS-EXPORT SCAM

The best weapon against this guy is spreading the word so no more innocent people are ripped off. 

Best Wishes, hope you can get your money back.


----------



## andywhyte (Oct 14, 2008)

hi im andy whyte from africa , this guy has got 43000 usd out of me for a land cruiser , i intend to contact the following organisations to get my money back ,,, if anyone has any suggestions on best action to take please let me know. 

Interpol

the Chamber of Commerce of Japan, 

JETRO (Japan External Trade Organization),

JAAI (Japan Automobile Appraisal Institute), 

JUMVEA (Japan Used Motor Vehicle Exporterss Association), 

18-8-08
this Yoshiyuki guy has refunded me the 43000 usd , it was 1000 usd short , but the weirdest thing ive seen in a long time , not sure if it was Jesus or interpol who made him send my money back ,,, andy whyte zimbabwe . africa .
and yes i was bloody stupid to send this kind of money to a company in japan i hadnt checked out i admit !


----------

